# Honda em 2200x generator



## waybel (Nov 18, 2017)

Anyone know anything about the solenoid that connects to the carb or governor arm.I bought a generator and someone disconnected it and i have no idea how or where it connects after bolting it back on to the carb bolts.Could be an arm or rod that is missing.Just not sure and have no service manual.


----------



## waybel (Nov 18, 2017)

waybel said:


> Anyone know anything about the solenoid that connects to the carb or governor arm.I bought a generator and someone disconnected it and i have no idea how or where it connects after bolting it back on to the carb bolts.Could be an arm or rod that is missing.Just not sure and have no service manual.


Sorry should read EB 2200X


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Some pictures would be of great help.


----------



## johndeerefarmer (Sep 28, 2017)

waybel said:


> Anyone know anything about the solenoid that connects to the carb or governor arm.I bought a generator and someone disconnected it and i have no idea how or where it connects after bolting it back on to the carb bolts.Could be an arm or rod that is missing.Just not sure and have no service manual.



Figure it out from this exploded view parts list
https://www.partspitstop.com/oemparts/l/hpe/505ce594f870022d24bdd8f0/eb2200x-a-parts


----------



## waybel (Nov 18, 2017)

I had that diagram but it seems like the part is not there.Here are couple of pick of mine with solenoid attached.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Sadly, there just isn't anything anywhere that describes that part. It doesn't go to the carburetor as far as I can see. 
It seems like some sort of actuator of some sort. There aren't any pictures of it on any of the sites I looked at either.

Wish I could help you but I'm stumped.


----------



## waybel (Nov 18, 2017)

Surely someone on here must have a Honda generator with this on it or is this the only model that came with this? Would just be my luck lol


----------

